# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Circular References in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

A Circular Reference is created when a formula refers back to its own cell, either directly or indirectly.



Select Formulas tab -> Formula Auditing group -> Error Checking -> Circular Reference

 Or

Find the address of Circular References in the Status Bar.

The reference of a Circular References appears only in the sheet where the Circular References is located. At the Status Bar of any other sheet in the workbook the words Circular References appear without the reference.

----------


## sallafin

Thanks a ton for your help...

----------


## kisanvikas2015

Hi,

I tried all of the above steps & I found Circular reference is disable as compare to other options Error Checking & Trace error which are enable.
Can someone please help me if I am doing some thing incorrect. :EEK!: 

Thanks in advance for any help!

Regards,
Vikas

----------

